# How on earth do i clean my horses teeth?



## LizGooch1 (4 July 2008)

My horse was making funny faces the other night so i checked in her mouth to see that she has kind of deep indents between her front incisors. There is loads of grass and stuff caught and they generally look dirty and has plaque build up too (ok she is 18 but still....)

How on earth do i scrape it out? I tried to with my finger but she sort of wiggles her muzzle and isnt still long enough to clean them?!

IDEAS on a postcard pllllleeease


----------



## lochpearl (4 July 2008)

have you had a EDT out recently? It might be worth asking them for some advice? If only I could actually get near both of my horses teeth!!!


----------



## Apalacia01 (4 July 2008)

Colgate!? I guess the dentist could come and do some plaque removal - she needs a trip to the dental hygienist!


----------



## Rayado05 (4 July 2008)

Give them a white cabbage to eat.


----------



## Silverspring (4 July 2008)

A metal toothpick out of boots will do the trick!  My dentist told me to get one and try to pick her teeth every other day to keep them clean (she's 22) to be honest she totally hate it at first and threw many tantrums but after a while she just got used to the fact I pick her teeth and there is no getting away from it!  I have to say I lost the toothpick and haven't been doing it for a while, I know I'll get in trouble next time the dentist is out!


----------



## Drummer (4 July 2008)

I brush my horses teeth every now and again, he loves it!!!  I just get a toothbrush load it up with paste give them a good scrub then rinse with the hose and he has minty fresh breath!!


----------



## LizGooch1 (4 July 2008)

White cabbage?! 

I can just see my horse ingesting said toothbrush!!! Maybe I'll give it a go..


----------



## Kenzo (4 July 2008)

I'd avoid putting your hands and fingers in your horses mouth at all cost, even if it is just for a scrap and polish lol! 

It's suprising how many people have lost the ends of there fingers in horses mouths by simply checking their horses teeth, feeling for sharp edges and these are people who are familiar with a horses mouth and where the teeth lay...trust me, leave it to the professionals...its their job 

and keep your fingers in tact.


----------



## kellyeaton (4 July 2008)

look in the equi trader there are some treats for horses teeth in there i think they are called bites by blue chip!


----------

